# RS4 intake manifold on 2.7T ?



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

What increase in power might I get from swapping the stock intake manifold of my ’05 2.7T (allroad) with that of an RS4? It looks to be about $2500 worth of new parts since the fuel rails and mani would need to be swapped along with several other components.
Is this a ludicrous mod with very little payoff? Could it introduce a host of gremlins? Should I just stick with lower risk items, e.g. AWE intercoolers, ARD bipipes, and downpipes. I’m just trying to pick my way around the car making lower cost changes prior to (“one day”) upgrading to K04s or Garretts.
Thanks for any feedback!
rp


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: RS4 intake manifold on 2.7T ? (bobpants)*

unless your doing the 2.8 or RS4 heads your going to have a problem with the ports bottlenecking at the head. from there, this mod really only makes sense when going with something like an RS6 wheels, GT's or larger..
you would also nee to buy RS4 TB, RS4 TB boot, RS4 metal Bipipes..... etc.
If you still have K03s, this will do absolutely nothing.


----------



## MilitantGrunt (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: RS4 intake manifold on 2.7T ? (bobpants)*

Don't bother, thats something you worry about when you get into a RS6 / GT setup, at this point there are far more worthwhile mods for significantly lower costs.
What mods do you have on the car currently?


_Modified by MilitantGrunt at 7:06 PM 11-8-2009_


----------

